# Performance Exhaust 2015 Beetle



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

Is Magnaflow the only company that produces a performance exhaust for the 2015 Beetle (2.0 Turbo)? Part number: 15061 If so, does anyone have it?...would you buy it again? and how loud is it? Thanks. It is 700+ US so I want to be sure.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

ReefBlueSEL said:


> Is Magnaflow the only company that produces a performance exhaust for the 2015 Beetle (2.0 Turbo)? Part number: 15061 If so, does anyone have it?...would you buy it again? and how loud is it? Thanks. It is 700+ US so I want to be sure.


Unless they have made drastic changes, this one should fit
http://drivespm.com/en/beetle-turbo-2012


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you are the only one on here with a '15 haha


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a Gen3 Turbo convertible solution 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*cat-back*

What about the Borla 140485 vs the Magnaflow 15061. They fit the 2014 which I believe is identical to my 2015. Thank-you.


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*cat-back*

thanks BugzLife the SPM looks fantastic.


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*cat-back*

The only info about the SPM cat-back is a Youtube video of a guy doing a run on a GTi with it. Correct me please if I am wrong but I think the Borla and Magnaflow use 2 1/2 inch pipe and the SPM uses 3 inch. Would you sacrifice torque using larger diameter?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

ReefBlueSEL said:


> The only info about the SPM cat-back is a Youtube video of a guy doing a run on a GTi with it. Correct me please if I am wrong but I think the Borla and Magnaflow use 2 1/2 inch pipe and the SPM uses 3 inch. Would you sacrifice torque using larger diameter?


Hands down...I would choose SPM over Borla and ESPECIALLY Magnaflow. Find DrTechy, he switched from Borla to SPM. He could give you more performance details of both. :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The SMP turbo back wont fit. Maybe the cat backs do, but not the Turbo backs


----------



## simonkodi (May 16, 2013)

*Go spm*

Stock and Magnaflow are both 2.5 Go SPM 3" turbo back


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*cat back*

Thank-you gentlemen. Appreciate all your input and lengthy PM's by a few. I have ordered the SPM cat-back. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*SPM catback*

Gentlemen...how do you get the sections of exhaust to line up exactly and attach the clamps provide. It seems when the pipe sections are exactly lined up the clamp is not quite large enough to allow the threads to be started. I tried large channel lock pliers with no success so far. As you tighten the clamp it does not seem that mis-aligned pipes align with each other perfectly. Frustrated as I really want this installed. Jim. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*SPM catback*

Finally the exhaust is on. Looks great. Sound is better all-around but definitely NOT loud. Probably would be the perfect set-up with full turbo back.


----------



## ReefBlueSEL (Sep 16, 2014)

*SPM Catback*

If any of you are interested...just saw catback is on sale. 

http://shop.drivespm.com/spm-exhaust-systems/turbo-beetle-2-0t-stainless-steel-3-catback-exhaust/

I am not affiliated with SPM. I paid full retail. Just trying to save you guys some cash.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

ReefBlueSEL said:


> Finally the exhaust is on. Looks great. Sound is better all-around but definitely NOT loud. Probably would be the perfect set-up with full turbo back.


I started with the SPM Cat-back only on my '12 Turbo and it was perfect! Got a good deal on the the remaining parts to go full turbo-back and it's actually not all that different in sound. Little more up top but that's about the only difference my ears hear. (cat downpipe and resonated mid pipe on mine = full street setup)

Glad you like it!


----------

